

Show HN: HelpHub lists tasks, that need to get done in open-source projects.  - janoelze
http://helphub.ws/

======
janoelze
I built HelpHub, because spending more time contributing on open-source
projects was my new year's resolution. Here's to finding interesting tasks and
keeping that promise.

